# SW9 Vs SD9 ?



## jojotech

I am looking to purchase my first handgun and have been reading the forums lately. What is your opinion with the Sigma SW9 VS SD9? I have held both guns and wanted to know if its worth spending the extra $100 bucks to get the SD9. It seems a tad bit lighter and has some better trigger pull. Your thoughts and opinions are greatly appreciated.

Jojo


----------



## Skunk Pilot

Just speaking about the trigger pull, I'd say yes it would be worth the extra money. But then again if you think you'd be one to do a trigger job on your gun, even if 6-9 months down the road then maybe you could get away with the $100 cheaper gun?

What most people who would want to know is, is it mainly just for target practice or is it for home defense (+P or +P+ rounds)? If you put that in your original post, people that know about both would be able to help you more.

But I really don't know anything specific about these two pistols though, so others will have to guide you better than I can. However two weeks ago I shot the S&W M&P9 full size and the M&P9C. They were great guns. I'm coming from a XDM9, previously a Glock 23C with the 3.5 lbs. trigger and I was really impressed with the M&P's.

I see that BudsGunShop (cash prices) has the SW9 for $371 and the SD9 for $386, of course maybe I'm looking at the wrong ones since they are so close in price.
If those are correct then I would without a doubt get the M&P9 though, since JetGuns has the M&P9 Full size for $439, that's with S/H and it's also if you pay with a credit card. Of course I have no idea where and how much you'll be paying for those two, I thought I'd just throw that out there. I'd rather wait an extra 1-2 months to save up for the M&P though, but that's just me. Even if you are going to buy from a local store and the M&P is another $180 I still think it'd be worth it. But then again they make and sell those handguns for a reason, they are cheaper and they still work. Hell, guns seem to be the only thing made these days that actually last, basically guns and cars that take beatings and keep going.

But with either of those, from what I've been reading since June 2010, S&W is really good with their warranty so both should do you well.

If you haven't shot them, or only one and it's been more than a week. I would _*highly recommend*_ to go rent the SW9 and the SD9 or even the M&P. I'd post in forums that have a State and/or local section where people close to you might let you shoot it. Can't hurt to ask if someone is going to the range in 1-2 weeks or so in your area, might have to post to 3-5 forums though. I know I'd let you shoot mine for free if I had one, or any gun I owned if I saw a post asking and I was planning on going to the range, if I wasn't and they offered to pay for my range fees then I'd be all over it for sure. Just make sure to say you'll bring your own ammo (a given but say it nonetheless) or buy some there and offer to pay for a couple targets and let them shoot one of your guns.


----------



## Shipwreck

Honestly - I have said it before in prev posts... Please do NOT get sucked into the Sigma because of the price. Too many new people do - they see that low price... THEN, their next post is complaining about the gun's heavy trigger... And, what can they do to solve it...

Some say there is a trigger mod for it - some say there is not. The gun is reliable, but not a great range gun because of the heavy trigger..

Personally - if this is your absolute price range - I'd recommend a Ruger P95 or a Stoeger Cougar in 9mm. In my opinion, both are better guns than the S&W Sigma. I'd also take either of the newer S&W too.


----------



## MitchellB

Generally speaking you get what you pay for, but I have a 9VE and I consider it a great buy for what I got. I fell I love with the way it feels in my hand. I polished the matting surfaces of the trigger and feed ramp myself (did not remove or change any springs) and it is as smooth as butter now, very accurate and reliable. I grew up shooting revolvers and the long trigger pull is just as good as any double action revolver I've shot or owned and better than some. The gun gets a lot of knocks because of the trigger, and mine was gritty feeling before I polished it. Others say the more you shoot it the smoother it will get, but if you can do some simple gunsmithing, it is easy to smooth out the mating surfaces yourself. However for a first gun or someone unwilling to tinker with their firearm; for a little more money, you can buy a gun with a little smoother/lighter trigger. However it would be hard to find a more reliable or more accurate gun for the money. It is not a hair trigger target pistol, but a good defensive pistol, often available at a great price. You can pick up some more useful info from the owner's forum at Smith & Wesson Sigma & SD Pistols.


----------



## Skunk Pilot

*I guess Apex is making a 6lb trigger for the SD series*

I just went on Apex Tacticals Facebook page and saw someone posted this:

Joshua Chad Jones April 5 at 2:33pmhey, are you guys producing a defense carry trigger kit for the sd40? I just bought the gun and think the trigger could be a little lighter.
--
Apex Tactical Specialties, Inc. Joshua - I'm glad you asked. Yes we are! The SD kit is in the final stages of the T&E Process and things are shaping up nicely. The kit so far has taken the trigger pull down to around 6lbs in all of the test guns and we find that to be far superior to the present 9lbs. Scott

-----------

It's 9 lbs. stock for the SD series handguns, WOW. Even at 6 lbs with an aftermarket upgrade, that is just weird. Now that's just with a spring kit, so I'm sure they'll come out with an updated one for an even lower trigger pull like they have for the M&P line.

Ok had to Google the Sigma and that's 11 lbs., I wouldn't even consider that one then. You are more accurate with a lighter trigger pull. Unless maybe you do a lot of manual labor all the time and live on a farm, construction worker....


----------



## buckwheat

I bought my SD9 about 2 weeks ago. I was also trying to decide between it and the Sigma. The way the SD felt compared to the Sigma was what made my decision. The first day I put about 100 rounds through it without a problem. A couple days later I went to shoot again and put about 200 rounds through it and on the last mag I noticed that I no longer had my night sight on the front. The Tritium night sight slid out and I could see daylight through it. I took it back to the dealer the next morning and of course it had to be sent back to Smith & Wesson for the repair. Overall I really like the gun it shoots great and my friends that have shot it said the same. However I'm still pretty upset about the whole situation. After this happened I got online and found another guy that had the same problem as me and while it was at S&W they went ahead and put night sights on the back too. Honestly I think that's the least they could do but if I had it all to do over again I would dish out the extra cash and get the M&P. Hope this helps.


----------



## ScienceWizard

JoJoTech,

My first semi automatic pistol was the SW9VE. I bought it because of price and the heavy trigger pull. Everything that others have said in this thread I agree with! 
You have to decide why you are buying the weapon. Decide if you intend to go to the range each week and become a competition shooter. If that is the case then the SW9VE is not the weapon for you. 
If you want to carry the weapon concealed for personal protection there are much better choices out there. If you intend to learn how to use a firearm, and will keep it safe for home defense, the SW9VE is a great gun for the money. I love my SW9VE. I am extremely accurate with it and fun to shoot. I will warn you that like most others reading these threads, it will not be the only weapon you might own in the future. 

Since I purchased the SW9VE, I have also started a collection, due in part to curiosity and the love of firearms. I now own 6 Pistols to complement my 3 old revolvers, and am always looking for more. If you do get it you will enjoy it. If it does not fit your future purpose you can always sell and or trade. I also recommend that you go to your local range and see if they rent guns. You may find the exact model you are looking for and you will then know if it fits you, your style and your head! I hope this helped. 


Best Regards and stay safe!!


----------

